# Sawyer's Progress Journal



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Yea for sawyer!!*

That's great!! Maybe he just needed more exercise!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Great progress! Journalling is a wonderful idea; it feels really good to look back and see how far you've come.

--Q


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

That's excellent! Sounds like the new activity is really having a positive effect on him. Do you think it's because he's getting more exercise or being more exposed to cars/dogs/other things...? Great idea to keep a journal of his progress.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love that ideal. He is going to be fine, you are trying too hard for it to be any other way.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I think it's a bit of both. When we go hiking he's loose to run, but doesn't do a "hard" workout, just running playfully. I also think that once a car drives by, he finds it a good reward to just get running right away again.
He realizes the less fuss he puts up the sooner we get going.
I think the improvement among other dogs is due to the local dog club we've joined. They've all really helped me/him by going slowly and he trusts those dogs now. I think it's finally starting to kick in that other dogs aren't as bad as he thinks either


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

We went biking after work today, and the traffic that was going the same direction as us, most of the time he didn't lunge! He barked for a few, lunged at maybe 2 out of 7 cars... I'm so impressed!! =D


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I was just thinking... Biking with Sawyer is great... but what will I do in the winter? I live in northern BC where it's winter at least 6 months of the year... which means at least a foot of snow, and ice constantly... It's not exactly safe weather for biking... I'm hoping to have a treadmill by then so I can teach him to run on it... but what are other ways I could get him to do lots of running? My jogging is too slow lol


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Play fetch to exercise him  But you'll get lazy and the dogs get the exercise


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

it's ok... I'm lazy anyway:aetsch:


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So not too much progress lately, but someone who lives down my road (who breeds Chesapeake's) was driving and stopped to give some more advice.
She said to just try to ignore him while he barks and freaks out at traffic. A "good boy" after if he ignores it, but otherwise just keep walking along.
She also recommended a choke chain instead of his halti since he hates it. It takes about 5-10 mins of walking before he realizes it's not coming off, and stops trying to scratch it off) But he doesn't pull and is way easier to control on it. With Choke collars it never seemed to matter to him. He would pull and pull, I would do reminder tugs, it never worked so I'd just let him pull and hope that he'd stop to breathe, but that never happened either. I'm getting so many different suggestions from all successful dog-type people and I have no idea what to do! :alberteinstein:
Just a nylon collar does nothing. A prong collar I wasn't very comfortable using it even though I learned how properly. I just didn't like it. the choke made no effect, the halti seems to be the only thing that works, but he still won't get over the trying to scratch it off.

On another note, I walked him by our creek today. First time I had been there in about 5 years, and so I took him down and led him to the water. We spent almost an hour just walking in the water, I tried to teach him to swim better, and he would try walking upstream *It's pretty strong... safe, but a good workout for him*
It was a ton of fun. Not sure if I need to bathe him after that. I plan on going again tomorrow since I enjoyed it so much... I don't want to have to keep bathing him after every visit, but I'm not sure it's a good idea to leave that kind of water in him?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So today was a HUGE victory! Someone had their 2 dogs loose when I was biking with Sawyer, they came up running and barking and Sawyer just looked at them! He didn't pull to get to them, or growl or act scared... Just stared at them. After a little tug he looked back a bit but kept running beside me!! Thank goodness :adore:
Although people on our road are apparently getting fed up with him when they're driving by. I took him out for a potty break yesterday evening and I saw someone on a motorbike turning onto our road, he saw Sawyer and turned around and went another way... :ahhhhh: Oops! But oh well, one step at a time I guess!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Yesterday was INCREDIBLE! I took Sawyer for a bike ride on a new route. We've walked it before but not since February probably. I was a little grumpy and didn't want to deal with him acting up so I decided... screw stopping every time we see a car so I can get a grip on him.
The second we saw a car I'd grab his leash so it was only about a foot long, that way he had to keep running or he'd run into the bike/front tire. I went really slow at first since I was worried, but he just slowly trotted by. Kept his gaze on them, and was still crouching... but he didn't lunge! 
A couple times he decided to try, and ran into the front tire... he wasn't injured but he got the idea pretty quick that it's not exactly nice. 
So we probably had 15 cars go by, both ways... and I never had to stop once!!!!! AND neither of us got run over! I couldn't believe it!! So now I'm on the hunt for just like... a foot long leash or something so I don't have to keep adjusting it everytime I see a car.
Still in shock:adore:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow! I wonder if possibly part of the improvement is down to you changing your approach. Perhaps stopping and getting a grip on him, while understandable in terms of ensuring everyone's safety, also mae him feel that you were worried and anxious about the approaching car, and reinforced his own anxiety. Just keeping going made it all a bit more Ho Hum, nothing to bother about. 

Do you use one of the shock absorbing attachments for cycling with dogs?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't  I can't afford one right now, so he's just attached to my handlebars by the hand loop thing. It is definitely something I want to get, just can't afford it atm. 
And yes, I'm sure it was due to stopping and causing alarm. He's still watching the cars closely, but I think in time he'll realize there's no reason to. Hope so anyway!
On another note... my parents and I were laughing that people are scared of a poodle. (He's super nice to people, but obviously you can see why they're scared of him)... I thought it would be funny to give him a CC so they felt even more lame for being scared of him


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like you are progressing very well. Keep up the good work! 
I am also surprised how many people seem to be scared of dogs, when we walk thru town some people shy away from us (a mpoo doesn't seem too scary to me), I just thought they were afraid of dogs, never thought it was poodles in particular. 
Also, there are short loop type leashes available for use in the car, maybe that would work for your needs.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I was worried about what we'll do in the winter. I can't bike outside since it'll be like -20 regularly... a week ago my mom bought a treadmill.
After looking online, and going on it 3 times he's already a pro!!! SO excited!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Try a martingale collar, it is more secure but more comfortable, too.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So we went for a walk today, and he didn't attack a single vehicle! He bit his leash as they passed, but that was it!
So two steps forward...
One step back


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Is he food driven, does he look at your face everytime you call him?

Try that, and reward him for looking at you everytime called. This will be good to distract him if needed.

Don't let him stop to sniff, just keep walking, keep walking, keep walking walking walking. If he stops he'll just get dragged.

He'll learn to walk by your side properly when on leash. Up to you if you want to let him off leash, but if it's loose leash all the way. It doesn't even have to be off leash


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

*A suggestion..*

I thought of you tonight when I saw this on fab. com in the pet section.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So today I decided to try taking Sawyer to our local fall fair. I figured it would be a good experience being around more than just a couple people. 
He did incredible with the people! At first he was nervous about people touching him, and would pull away. I let him though and pet him so he was more comfortable. Then by the end any time he heard someone calling him beautiful, he'd walk right near them to get pet. I was so proud of my boy 
As far of the rest of how it went, he was terrible when he saw other dogs. any time we ran into one (there were a lot) he would start barking crazy and trying to run after them. A couple times I got him to walk by some dogs, but the majority was not very good. I didn't stay long with him because it seemed like there were just too many dogs, and I just wanted him around the people first.
We may try going later tonight, when there are fewer dogs and people around. It's good for him to get the experience being out.
I'm considering putting a bark collar on him for it. I figure most people on here are against them, but I find after the first two shocks that he wore the collar, he learned to stop. So it doesn't hurt him now, as he just knows he can't bark.
If I get freaked out at for this, please explain why it wouldn't be such a good idea. I know it's not positive reinforcement, but he seems to relax once he gets it on because he knows he doesn't need to be on guard.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is the shock collar relaxing him, or you because you don't feel you have to be on guard? My concern would be that he would associate the shock not with his own action of barking, but with whatever caused the bark - dog, human, child in scary hat - and become convinced that these were dangerous things to be kept at a distance. 

When he tries to reach other dogs is his behaviour and body language aggressive, or does he want to greet them? Teaching polite greeting behaviour, and encouraging him to interact appropriately with other dogs (after checking with their owners) would make meeting other dogs normal rather than tremendously exciting, and give him a lifelong strategy for dealing with other dogs - where a bark collar just represses one form of expression, and has the potential to cause more serious behavioural problems.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Well he was attacked by another dog the first day I brought him home. So whenever he sees a dog, he either gets aggressive or just very fearful.
Yesterday a 3 pound chihuahua puppy saw Sawyer at the fair and wanted to play, and the owner LET GO OF THE LEASH to let him run up to say hello. Sawyer started pulling away and just trying to hide behind me. I couldn't believe someone would just let their dog go. What if Sawyer tried to kill it?!?!
He tends to get very aggressive and loud when he sees them. Someone explained it to me as "if I get you first, you can't hurt me"... but as soon as a dog shows excitement to meet him he cowers.
Because of the dog group I've joined, people have helped him meet other dogs. But it takes a long time before he's comfortable.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I haven't updated this is quite a while, but here's a summary of the past year with him http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/21470-its-been-year.html
Still, he's doing very well lately! I was getting tired of focusing so much on getting him better around certain situations and decided I wanted to just teach him some fun things. Whether it was for me to take a break, or just make it a funner experience I'm certainly enjoying his company a lot more. 
In 20 minutes he learned "Wave" and has almost learned "Shame" which is what I originally wanted him to do. (I can say shame on you, and he'll put his paw over his nose like he's hiding or whatever). I figure not only is it cute to show people, but if I'm getting stressed again and annoyed at him, I can say that and his trick will just make me smile more and feel calmer.
We're still working on him being alright around cars and dogs, but I'm not JUST focusing on that so I think we're both having more fun. I'm finally starting to feel like I'm actually bonding with him. We're having fun and playing together and I'm not just thinking of him as a chore. (Yes, for the whole first year he seemed like a chore :ahhhhh
We're playing more, and he's clearly having more fun and it's just nice to start fresh.
Although I do need advice... When we go outside and play, he likes to jump up and bite my arm. Not to hurt it, but I guess he thinks it's a game. How do I get him to stop? I've tried just ignoring it and that didn't help. I tried saying Ow really loud so he'd stop for like 5 seconds, then start again... Any ideas?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You have to sell the ow. Most people just say it and don't sound like they are in pain. You don't need to say it loudly but put the pathos of pain in you voice. I have got some very mouthy dogs to stop.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad you are relaxing and having fun together - I'm sure it will help with all the other issues, too. 

I really acted out the Owwwww! "You really hurt me, and I am going to go off into this corner here and cry, and I don't play with horrible bitey dogs..." - it made me feel better, anyway! What works best with Poppy, though, is absolute silence, stopping, turning back, and starting again. If she wants to bounce at me as I start going downstairs, I stop, and step backwards. She steps back. As I move my weight forwards, she steps forward. I step back. After a few seconds of this, she stays put, and that is it sorted for another few weeks, until she gets over excited and briefly again! I think she is watching me so carefully all the time that words just confuse the issue.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! It was like a miracle!! We went hiking today with Sawyer. 
I check the parking lot for how many cars, and keep him on a leash until we pass all the dogs. So today, at the very beginning there was a group of people with 3 dogs, all off-leash. They were really well behaved, didn't run up to play with Sawyer, but didn't ignore him, and he WAS FINE! He sniffed them, and I kept walking so he wouldn't have time to stop and freak out. I asked if any other dogs were up there and they said no, so he got to run loose the rest of the hike which he loves. He's fine passing people so it's no issue when there are no other dogs.
So near the top suddenly I see this lady... and her dog... offleash. I have a mini-heart attack knowing Sawyer's loose, won't come if I call-and I'm imagining punching the people who said there were no more dogs repeatedly.
So Sawyer ran up to the dog and I took a deep breath in. There really isn't anything I could do now, but wait and see. Sawyer wagged his tail, sniffed the dog, and we kept walking!!! I was SO proud of him! on the way down I always put him on a leash in case someone else with dogs are coming up, and we ran into one more. that's FIVE dogs in the hike, and he was great with ALL of them!!!
I'm SO happy, it's such a huge step for him! Now if I can get him to get over chasing cars, and freaking out whenever he sees them drive by, I feel for the first time he could actually end up like a normal dog! 
I always figured even with practice, he'll never be completely "normal" he'll still have trust issues with dogs, and cars... but I'm seeing some real signs it's going to be okay!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So today I took him to the fairgrounds and we met up with my "mentor"
She has 3 dogs, and is fostering 2 right now. Only one of the fosters came. Sawyer's adjusted to the original 3 so they always have fun together, but I found it interesting as soon as the new one came out he went super aggressive, barking, snarling and snapping. Such a change from yesterday.
We put the new one away and decided to let her other dogs and Sawyer run for a bit. Hoping the original burst of energy would simmer and he'd be alright. After an hour or so of running, walking on lead, and playing we decided to try again. Same response. So for about 20 minutes he snarled and I was told to just try feeding him treats. Just to get him distracted, and hopefully after enough encounters with new dogs, he'll realize seeing a new dog means treats.
Anyway he still went crazy, but FINALLY we were able to walk them together. About 10 feet apart. Sawyer calmed down significantly after he realized the other dog really wasn't paying attention to him. He would sniff the ground or whatever. Then eventually they both started playing and everything was great.
So I guess he gets nervous when a dog shows any sign of excitement to see him. That's why I think he was so good on the hike yesterday, all the dogs had finished their hikes, were tired and completely calm so Sawyer felt no threat. 
When the new dog saw him first he got excited and wanted to play, and Sawyer just didn't know what to do with that. I think if I can find enough GOOD dogs, and owners willing to help, I'd be able to get control. He just has to meet the right kinds of dogs at first, ones who won't make a big deal when they see him. Pretty sure that's all he needs. Unfortunately there aren't many dog owners or dogs like that around here  I'll just have to stick to the same people for now!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm SO glad you are discovering more about this situation and it's working out for you!!! Indy does the thing Sawyer does to dogs, but only to SOME dogs. For reasons only she can figure out, some dogs set her off, but most she's absolutely fine with. Maddy loves all dogs, but her problem is she thinks Indy's going to flip out so she starts getting all overexcited when SHE sees another dog, in anticipation. And birds, oh my goodness, birds drive the dogs out of their heads. But I'm doing the treat thing too, so hopefully it will eventually work for our two, also!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I'm glad I'm figuring things out too! I'm hoping it'll help so I can re-introduce him to the neighbours dog that attacked him. Sawyer's still petrified of him.
And it just clicked for me, I think Sawyer has issues with cars because of his insane prey drive. He's constantly chasing the cats, and I thought he was afraid of the cars, but now I'm thinking he's just wanting them because they move so fast...
Any ideas how I can get him to use the prey drive in a way that won't kill anything? (our cats, himself after a car) lol
And if we fulfill his need to hunt or chase or whatever, should that stop these issues, or will it just mean he'll be into hunting more?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So this week is homelessness awareness week in Canada, and I decided to stop by at the campout just to see the people and brought Sawyer along to get used to new places.
It was awesome! there were so many people being really good with him trying to calm him down. Cars honking, and it was just a great experience for him! He calmed down eventually and even made a friend with another dog!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I'm glad I'm figuring things out too! I'm hoping it'll help so I can re-introduce him to the neighbours dog that attacked him. Sawyer's still petrified of him.
> And it just clicked for me, I think Sawyer has issues with cars because of his insane prey drive. He's constantly chasing the cats, and I thought he was afraid of the cars, but now I'm thinking he's just wanting them because they move so fast...
> Any ideas how I can get him to use the prey drive in a way that won't kill anything? (our cats, himself after a car) lol
> And if we fulfill his need to hunt or chase or whatever, should that stop these issues, or will it just mean he'll be into hunting more?


What about Lure Coursing? It looks like the dogs that do this have a blast and helps burn off nervous energy. I think Finnegan does this on the forum. He has like a PHD in doggie studies but luring is his favorite. Sometimes doing the thing that is a problem is also the solution like tweaking a dog to speak when he barks too much.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I'm sad to admit I have no idea what that is


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Dogs chase an artificial lure around a course. So use his prey drive to chase the lure and wean him off wanting to chase cars.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Interesting! That sounds really smart... how would I go about it though :O
So yesterday I was practicing wave and shame with him, and he was doing really well, he was getting chicken jerky treats and loves them. My dad called me over for a minute and I suddenly turned around and guess whose got their big nose shoved in the treat bag? What a brat! haha BUT the good news is I didn't completely freak out, and I wasn't actually mad which before I would've been upset... This time I actually got to use the shame trick so I could get out my frustration, and it was still practice for him 
Anyway, we're going to the vet tomorrow to find out about allergy meds for him. Hopefully we can finally get it under control!
He also got really jealous I was cuddling with Piko on the couch, so he hopped on the treadmill and stared at me until I started it... He always looks so proud running on that thing, bouncing around and stuff


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

We went to the vet today, I heard before that allergy testing was expensive... but is it around $400 in the city?
I've also been told cities don't charge close to $250 to get a kitten spayed... Yay for living in the middle of nowhere :crazy:
Anyway, I can't afford that right now so the vet prescribed Vanectyl P tablets... Have they worked for you before?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So the pills are working miracles! The vet eventually wants to get him off them and onto something else, but he hasn't scratched for a week!!:dancing:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So glad to hear that Salyer is doing better. I know he was so tired of all the itchy skin. 
I just got my cream 2 year old yesterday. She has burns all over her from being groomed and so itchy that neither of us could sleep.
I took her to a holistic groomer that sold me some shampoo and salve that really worked well. She feels so much better with the salve on her itchy places. She also said when bathing her to rinse her in cool water. I have learned to clip the face, feet, bottom before bathing. To use a #10 blade in the direction that the hairs grow. I was told to give her fish oil and acidolphilus. (you have to get the kind that is kept cold) I want her itch free, so I am going to do everything that I can . Oh and to use unscented baby powder on her after clipping.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So yesterday was a big day! A friend and I decided to go for a walk, and bring our dogs. I drove to her place so Sawyer wasn't in familiar territory. 
Her dog was barking and growling, and Sawyer was just wagging his tail!!! He sniffed slowly and was basically trying to calm the other down instead of getting worked up himself!! I was so proud of him!!! 
Also, while I ran him on the treadmill before that, he pooped on it while running. He's only done it 2 times before, and it's totally always my fault. Normally when I'm home from work I take him out to do business. Then bring him in and about half an hour later we go out since he's "loosened up" enough to finish going lol. Well I forgot to take him out the second time. Oops! Anyway, he tried to warn me but I just didn't notice :ahhhhh:
Today after work was a little stressful... I got home and saw he peed on my bed! I know it sounds alarming that he did both these in 2 days, but I'm fairly certain it's just a coincidence. He decided this morning he didn't want to pee really and would rather play. Well I generally take them out to go to the bathroom, and we come right back in to do other things. Normally if he's stubborn like that it's still fine, he waits until after work and seems to learn his lesson for a while. Well I forgot after work today my mom had a Dr appt, and I had to go to the vet to pick up my spayed kitten so I didn't get home until late. 
Well it put a dent in our plans. I had big plans to take him on a long hike after work, but instead had to spend the entire evening washing my blankets, and using a steam cleaner to clean the mattress. Not my idea of fun. When I finished, I went to dump out the nasty water and of course, I spilled it all over the floor. 
You ever get one of those days where things just don't seem to go your way and you just want to cry and sulk for a bit? Ya, it was like that. 
BUT! It made me think back to last year, or any time during the first year of owning him, that would've totally cheesed me off, and even though it wasn't his fault I'd end up being mad at him and just think of what a failure he was... But this time it was nothing like that! I took him to see where he peed, and he put on his brakes before we even got there, so I'm pretty sure he knew he shouldn't have. And then I was fine! (No I didn't rub his nose in it or anything but I was curious how he'd react) So I cleaned everything up, while upset at what all was happening, but none of it was towards him D) and then to cool off we went for a nice walk  Shorter than we planned but oh well!
Yesterday and today has shown me how much progress we've both made! :act-up:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It sounds like sawyer is doing pretty well to me! Great job you and he are doing.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think there is any excuse for making your dog wait all day to use the bathroom! This reallly upset me! And then to admit that before you would have gotten mad at him... I better just stop here.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I don't think there is any excuse for making your dog wait all day to use the bathroom! This reallly upset me! And then to admit that before you would have gotten mad at him... I better just stop here.


I can explain my thought process if it'll help yopu understand from my side. That doesn't mean it's right either.
Regarding how I would have gotten mad at him, I know that's wrong. I was depressed the whole first year I had him, I obviously wasn't prepared or expecting what would happen with having a puppy, especially with these kind of issues of his. I did a lot of things wrong, blamed him for it or whatever... And I know it's not right, but I can't really help what I did then, all I can do is work on learning from it and move on. 
And the bathroom thing, I still will sound bad, but I didn't know :S My other dog who I had since he was 1 has never had issues with the routine, never peed in the house and I just assumed Sawyer could handle waiting too. I figured "well if he didn't pee, he must not have to go very bad"... Again, not the right thinking I admit, but all I can do is change how I go about it from now.
This whole thing with Sawyer has been a learning experience. I decided when the issues first started that I was going to stick with him. I wouldn't give up and just rehome him, and I'll do whatever it takes. It's been over a year, and I'm still constantly having to change things that I'm doing wrong, or could improve on with him. I can't focus on the past, I need to keep looking ahead.
But I do appreciate you being honest with me, there's obviously more for me to learn, and all I can do is take the new knowledge and apply it from now on.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am glad to see that you are owning it and not making more excuses. But your dog deserves better and I hope you continue to do better. If he needs more time in the morning because he is a baby and gets distracted, then you get up earlier. I get up 1 hour earlier than I used to because of Carley. My little shih tuz's were old and did not care or even want a morning walk, but my dogs now do and they get it. I always put them first. You are lucky he is so smart and forgiving. Dogs are wonderful things and we should treat them as such.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I definitely am going to get up earlier for him now


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I definitely am going to get up earlier for him now


Ah, some of these dogs are so much more challenging than others. But Maddy is coming along in leaps and strides and I know Sawyer will too. Bet in a couple of years you'll be on this forum saying he's the best dog you ever had!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I sure hope so! haha, we're on our way there anyway... Slowly but surely 
I just looked back to the first post of this, I can't believe it was only 3 months ago! Apparently he's progressing faster than I thought :act-up:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thinking of you taking Sawyer out this morning,...-26 C out there this morning!! Brrrrr! Stay warm!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Yes, I admit it's not my favourite bonding time with him lol, but we're making it happen anyway!
We went to the fair grounds right after work too, so I can just let him run loose, and get out tons of energy, I can stay wrapped in my puffy winter coat and walk around too. The ideal situation aha.
He also learned back-up yesterday... It only took like 5 minutes! I was so proud!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Today was somewhat exciting. I drove them out to the fair grounds again to run, except there was a man there with his dog this time. Sawyer was SO good! It was a little boston terrier or something, and Sawyer just ran up and started wagging his tail. He didn't act up or anything!
I was so happy  The outing ended on a sour note though. Apparently some jerk was gutting their fish (it's near the river) and cut off the tail end and threw it in the field. Piko found it and began munching, but he came when I called him. Sawyer ran over and started chowing down. I'm not sure if it's dangerous, but I kept picturing the time he swallowed a rock and got paranoid he'd choke on the bones or something so I started chasing him down. He thought it was the funnest thing ever! He'd run away, shake it in his mouth, and lie down until I almost caught up, and start over again.
Then my brain kicked in and I stopped chasing, just casually walked up and got him. Pried it from his mouth and as I threw it away Piko ran off and grabbed it again! If someone saw me I can imagine they were laughing a lot. Piko decided not to drop it when I told him to so I had to pry it from his mouth too! Ugh!
Anyway, apparently I need to teach them leave it/drop it and get it really wired in. Also, do you think it actually could have been bad or was I just overreacting? It was just the base of the tail. There was definitely crunching but I don't know if it would've actually been bad or not. They were having so much fun I kinda felt bad if it was something I shouldn't worry about, but still... I'd rather be worried and them still be healthy now


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My dogs did the same thing at least 3 times, it's soooo frustrating! Once it was a dead spawned salmon on the river shore, they thought that rotting thing was the best thing they ever ate. They definitely ate some of the flesh and bones that time. The next time, a year later at the lake, they took off running and we didn't know what to do! They are usually pretty good at recall. Anyway, not to worry, soon we saw two little black dots on the horizon racing back, with a HUGE fish in Maddy's mouth and Indy running and trying to grab it away. So they didn't eat too much of that one, especially since it was fresh and firm and we got it away quite fast. But the last time we were at the beach (not too long ago) Maddy found a fish skeleton with some skin and dried flesh on it, and boy was she determined to keep it! I had to pry her jaws open and pull the fish out, getting fairly well scraped in the process and I was thinking, salmonella and septic poisoning, here we come. But none of the instances resulted in any bad effects at all, not even diarreah (which Maddy gets from time to time because she eats every disgusting thing she comes across). So hopefully your two are the same and have no problems after! 

p.s. and I'm so happy he's getting better about other dogs! Ours are too, I'm sooooo happy and hopeful about it. I'm not to the point of thinking Indy is over it, but she has passed a lab twice and a Weimeraner once now without freaking out. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Indiana said:


> p.s. and I'm so happy he's getting better about other dogs! Ours are too, I'm sooooo happy and hopeful about it. I'm not to the point of thinking Indy is over it, but she has passed a lab twice and a Weimeraner once now without freaking out. Fingers crossed!!


That's AWESOME! It's so great seeing a dog while walking him, freezing and just watching his reaction, how he's just starting to wag his tail now!!!!
Today it seems like 1 step forward 2 steps back though :argh:
He obviously is doing much better with other dogs, but I took him for a walk today and he went BESERK at ANY vehicle that came by. Just lost all control, and I had to hold him back and it was still barely enough. I don't know how he got so bad suddenly. I mean he's never been good but it just like... appeared worse. After he barked and lunged at them, he bit the leash (Which I've been using for him as a way to get out the stress when a car comes) He doesn't chew it, but bites down a few times just to get out that energy or something. Well he wouldn't take it until after the cars passed, and then he just kept biting for a long time after. I was getting stressed again, so I ended up just taking him for like a 10 minute walk, then ran him on the treadmill until he was tired. I feel bad we can't enjoy a walk outside, but even when I take him for long walks, his tail is down the whole time and he's just looking out for vehicles to attack. I don't even think it's a good experience anyway... I'm just annoyed again, I see so much progress, then something else goes wrong. Oh well.
These past couple days Sawyer's also unlearned all the command words for his tricks. If I say sit, he'll just start doing "wave", then try lying down. He used to know the words so I don't know what that's all about, but its still kind of cute (lol) Even though he doesn't know the words, he knows the tricks/commands "sit, down, wave,shame, back up," and we're working on "please" Doesn't sound like an impressive list, but it still seems pretty good to me considering I never knew if he'd be able to learn anything... :ahhhhh:
I guess I'm going to have to start with the basics again though to get him to associate the word to the action... Any ideas how to point it out? lol

Oh right! And the vet took him off the steriod medication for his allergies last weekend. I'm not sure if these new ones just don't work as well, or if they'll take a while to work, but he's scratching again. Not nearly as intensely as before, but still a lot


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, we had a setback today too; Indy went berserk when a little pomeranian ran by us (with his owner). She wouldn't listen, wouldn't "watch me", didn't care about the treat. Anyway, I guess that's to be expected, it won't all be one-way progress. I will just keep at it. I guess one thing is, she didn't do that high-pitched barking that she used to do that is what I imagine it would feel like if I had a ice-pick in my brain. As for Sawyer getting his cues mixed up, I guess my only advice would be to use really tasty treats and do it in a focused, high-energy way so he gets interested again? If it matters to you. If you don't really care, it's cute the way he mixes them up too


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Haha I definitely think it's adorable when they're all wrong, but still wouldn't mind him actually knowing the command :aetsch: 
Since he's on potato and duck formula for his allergies, I've been cutting up and boiling potatoes, and he absolutely loves them! I think that might be what actually went wrong. He wants to do the most impressive trick to get the food, it doesn't matter what I say, he wants to outdo it lol.
Yet if a vehicle drives by him, I could wave a friggin steak in front of him and he wouldn't even notice it!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

We went to the vets yesterday to tell them the last medication wasn't working. So now I'm trying a new one... It's wonderful because I can get it over the counter at any pharmacy and it's only like 12 bucks! (Yes, cost is a bit of an issue for me so if this works I'm grateful) Anyway we started it last night, I notice he's already scratching less. Still more than he did with the original steroid type pill, but I'm hoping in a couple days all the itchiness goes away. 
My dad took him hiking and they ran into an owner and 3 unfriendly looking dogs. Apparently Sawyer looked scared at first, since they were growling, but after about a minute he went into a PLAY BOW!!! I'm so proud of him! :act-up: Of course they didn't want to play, but I'm so impressed he didn't even try to act up! 
I don't know how to teach him to play nicely, when he does find dogs he likes, he's had issues so long he's never been able to learn what's appropriate. He likes to chase them and bite (not hard, but all the dogs get mad and annoyed at him) He's like an annoying little brother to any dog;, and it sucks since I want him playing with them to learn, but I don't want to make the other dogs deal with it. I'm hoping after they get tired of it they'll turn around and snap at him to stop it, but they never do, so he just continues. 
Anyway, other than that he's doing so well with other dogs now. When he's in the car and sees one on the road he still goes nuts, but if I'm walking him and we run into someone else with a dog he wags his tail for the most part. He's being more friendly than the other dogs sometimes! 
I admit I'm scared typing this, since now he'll probably do something really bad haha but still, I can brag for now 
I think if he continues this well with dogs, I may try to re-aquaint him with the neighbours dog who actually attacked him first. I don't know how to go about this... Thinking of meeting them somewhere that neither of the dogs consider their territory... ? Any ideas? 
And we'll be supervising. I'm not going to do it if I think the dog will attack him again, he was in that dogs yard the first time it happened, and apparently the dog just wanted to show who was in charge. Not that I think it's acceptable, but I really do hope he can be friendly with it so me and my friend can go on walks again together without leaving her dog behind.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is so good to hear how much he is improving - even if there is the occasional backwards step you know he has all those positive experiences behind him now to help him get over it quickly. Well done to both of you - I know just how much patience and consideration it must have taken on your part to help him to come so far!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Haven't updated this in a little bit, Sawyer's been pretty good lately though  I just updated a different post (Sawyer's trip to the vet) and the vets may be onto something about what's wrong with his itchiness! sebaceous adenitis- know anything about it?
Anyway, he's been so good with other dogs! We went hiking again, and Sawyer made friends with a dog right away! No fear or anything, I'm so proud of him!  
Due to his trip to the vet a couple days back, I didn't exercise him very much. I wasn't sure what was wrong, but I didn't want him to hurt anything, so now he's so full of energy and just wants to run. He's driving me crazy, but that's ok. 
I also got to cuddle with him today! He's never been a cuddly dog, and used to actually growl if you put your face too close to him (Almost as if he was claustrophobic and just couldn't have anyone too close). Well now I can lay my head on his belly, or have him curl up beside me and just sleep, It's nice :act-up:
All good reports for now


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

It's Here it's Here!!
A week or two ago I custom ordered a leather collar for Sawyer for Christmas... Well it's home now  
It's just over 2 inches wide, SO pretty! And a matching traffic leash too 
Can't wait to put it on him  (I already tested it out, but don't worry... I closed his eyes so he couldn't see it!)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice! I've been looking for one of those short leashes too, with all of ours right now I have to double and triple it in my hand when we run.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Very nice! I've been looking for one of those short leashes too, with all of ours right now I have to double and triple it in my hand when we run.


I made my own for like $5... Stuff from Home Depot... Not as pretty as Sawyers but it works well... I'm 5'0" tall ... I basically just needed handles attached to a double sided belt clip attached to their collars. I'll snap a pic tomorrow and post


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Jdcollins said:


> I made my own for like $5... Stuff from Home Depot... Not as pretty as Sawyers but it works well... I'm 5'0" tall ... I basically just needed handles attached to a double sided belt clip attached to their collars. I'll snap a pic tomorrow and post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Awesome, I'll look forward to seeing that


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

That collar us gorgeous. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! Every year our town has a craft fair, and a local lady made them, she does special orders too


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Awesome, I'll look forward to seeing that























not as pretty as Sawyers but it does the job...

I never knew they were called traffic leads or I woulda ordered one too lol

The strap part Is just nylon (like collar material) with a pattern fabric over it... 

There is a gadget with the copper brads that make the holes at Home Depot and the double sided clip there too.

It's cheap and quick... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, that's great Jdcollins! The thing is, I've never actually tried one out but now that I want one, I can't even find them for sale anywhere! And really the only time I ever have my dogs on a leash is when we are in public or running, all other times they are just loose. So that length would be perfect! Thanks for showing yours Sawyersmomma!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Wow, that's great Jdcollins! The thing is, I've never actually tried one out but now that I want one, I can't even find them for sale anywhere! And really the only time I ever have my dogs on a leash is when we are in public or running, all other times they are just loose. So that length would be perfect! Thanks for showing yours Sawyersmomma!


You can't find them at any of the pet stores... You have to look online  I've been looking for pretty ones now that I know what they are called lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Haha I had no idea what they were called either. I just told her I wanted the martingale collar, with the basically just handle leash  
She told me the real name. 
So Sawyer had is biopsy done. They took 5 samples, and shaved him bald in those random patches. It looked so sad, so I had to completely shave him down. :argh:I almost cried lol. I was so proud of his topknot finally growing in, and then I had to take it all off. 
Luckily she shaved the top half of his leg, so I get to keep his bell bottoms now  They look really silly with the rest of the hair so short, but when it grows in I'll be happier. Anyway, pics of the bald dog (Shaved him with a 7F. Originally tried a 5F but it just looked really messy.
Now people think I starve him again, when his hair is so short you can see his scrawniness... He kept gaining like a pound or two, then losing it since I first got him,
But with his hair all off, right now he MAY have gained 1 pound since I got him... at 5 months... over a year ago. Hopefully the biopsy will tell me why that is too!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think he is beautiful no matter how long his top knot is! Hoping all the biopsies come out in his favor!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sawyer looks good in his new haircut!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree he looks really cute short... I would have cried to cut it too but he really pulls it off well  sweet face!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> It's Here it's Here!!
> A week or two ago I custom ordered a leather collar for Sawyer for Christmas... Well it's home now
> It's just over 2 inches wide, SO pretty! And a matching traffic leash too
> Can't wait to put it on him  (I already tested it out, but don't worry... I closed his eyes so he couldn't see it!)


The collars are very pretty! I have a question though --- did you find that the chain metal portion of the collar stained his coat? I bought the most beautiful chain martingale collar for Sunny last summer -- it had bunnies on it -- and he only wore it once and and his chest, where the metal touched the fur, was all grey. I was so mad!!! Never knew that happened since my last poodle was black. I like the way the chain martingales lay -- flatter than the fabric.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I found on choke chains it tended to turn the hair grey. , this one doesn't seem to but I don't actually use it to attach to the leash. It just looks pretty  I'm not sure if it would colour him if the chains were sort of pulled and rubbed on him. I hear clear nail polish can fix it for jewellery though, maybe it'd help on the collars!

BIOPSY UPDATE!
So the results to Sawyer's biopsy came in... I paid $560 to be told (drum roll please) He has no skin disease! Which I suppose is good news, but I'm cheesed that I just paid that much for basically nothing! Which means it's probably environmental allergies like dust or something... Something I'll never be able to control, she said now the goal is just to make him not so itchy... I can't afford the allergy tests anymore, especially if they give no results. I think it would be easier if I had money, but I didn't even have the money for the biopsy but did what I could, basically for nothing.
I'm just frustrated now. I know I should be glad he isn't sick with anything like that, but ugh... I'm just annoyed:argh:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, the good news is good, so be thankful of that! I know what you mean.......sometimes wonder if you had not gone through the tests. But then, you never know and better safe than sorry. Glad the news is good. Allergies are difficult -- Jake had terrible allergies and we could not pinpoint. Raw diet helped, but then it internalized, and he had intestinal allergic reactions to certain foods, so I feel your pain. Hope maybe he will outgrow them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad to hear biopsy came back clean! But allergies can be real hard too! I had Cairns that were allergic to everything ....fleas, grass, ants, etc. but the worst was dust mites and everyone knows dust mites are in anything fabric!!!!!! Lots of vacuuming and dust mopping when I had my Cairns. Just one fleabite would sent one of them into an itching frenzy! Food and environment were key in managing.....and yes the trip to the Animal Dermatology clinic was high Thank Goodness for credit cards!LOL! My advice would be to research online if you suspect allergies before going to Dermatology cuz everything I was told to do was pretty simple...just time consuming! Then if you get no results, go to a Dermatologist!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean. So expensive! But if he DID have SA, that would be an awful, lifelong struggle. My pittie had allergies and what I had to do was, vacuum the house every day, and her. I used to give her an all-over massage with my fingers and she LOVED that! She used to squint her eyes and lean into my hands...when I was done there would be skin flakes, hair and oil all over my hands, yuck! But then I would vacuum her (to remove the pollen and dust) and that was our routine. She seemed to feel more comfortable every time I did that and in fact, whenever I brought out the vacuum she would come and grin up at me goofily so I couldn't even vacuum for tripping over her if I just wanted to vacuum something else  But I was wondering, what if you gave Sawyer a bath with those V05 hot oil treatments? I wonder if that would be soothing to him. Also, do you give him fish oil supplements? Some people have reported success with skin issues after supplementing that way.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So the vet had a follow up appointment with Sawyer and I today. She also decided to scrape some skin to test for fungus. Unfortunately he had no yeast or anything bad so it isn't an easy fix 
I found out why they seem so puzzled though. Because he's only itchy on his head and withers it makes it odd for it to be allergies, since normally allergic reactions would make him itchy everywhere, or at the feet if anything. I finally asked her if she will just consult with the other vets and see if they can come up with something. None of them could though, but the head vet suggested they call the dermatologist or whoever they sent the biopsies to, and ask for a second opinion. Hoping they notice something the other person didn't, otherwise we're still stumped!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I just noticed I haven't bragged about my boy in quite a while so I guess it's time!
I still can't believe how much he's changed! I can now let him loose outside and he doesn't care about the traffic, no chasing or barking even. He just plays! 
Also, he's sort of learning to heel by himself! Piko has always had this habit of heeling, walking RIGHT behind my feet. so Sawyer has taken this up. Though I appreciate him trying to be good, it's a lot worse when he does it. He's so freaking tall and his nose is sooo long he ends up shoving his face practically up your butt . I try to get him to back up but he doesn't seem to understand. 
I'd rather have this problem though than him never coming when I call, but it is uncomfortable going for hikes with friends and they're like ummm... Your dogs head is in my butt. 
It's like yeah.... sorry, he thinks he's heeling...

Anyway, I'm thinking I'm starting to notice the poodle in his personality... I used to just see a dog with serious issues, but now I'm noticing how smart he really is, how much he's already learned and though it seems like it's been forever trying to get him to become "normal" I must say, I think a lot of other breeds wouldn't learn like he has. Makes his mommy so proud!:act-up:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It's been so nice watching your updates and so very glad to hear all the wonderful progress Sawyer has made. Kudos to you!


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful news! I'm new so trying to figure out everyone's stories - very happy that you and Sawyer are enjoying each other! The heel story really made me laugh - can totally picture that happening! Did u ever find out what was causing the itch?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAHAHA!!!! So glad your post is one to smile at! You've really come a looooong way from where you were when Sawyer was younger, but you stuck with it and now it's good stuff you're sharing!!!! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Still no idea what caused the itch  They never got back to me regarding the second opinion so either they still have no idea, or they're terrible at getting back to me. For now I'm just trying to give him pills every second day. But you can tell it's itchy


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Good News!!! It is so good to hear how your boy is growing up. He will finally be grown and all will be good soon. So happy he doesn't have SA. I feel your pain about the bill though, wow, that was alot for nothing. Your heeling story made me laugh out loud. My girl Stella is improving everyday as well, soon, if she is not careful, she may just catch up with Carley...lol


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Apparently while I was at work Sawyer got into a bowl full of chicken bones. He had one stuck in the roof of his mouth which my dad was able to get out. 
I'm now keeping him on 24 hour surveillance to see what happened with the rest of the bones.
Hopefully he chewed them all and they'll just come out, but what are the warning signs something has went wrong? So far he's acting totally fine. still hyper, and playful. I'm wondering if I should exercise him tonight or if it's better to skip it so there's less chance of bones piercing his intestines or whatever... any opinions?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

So crazy that u just posted that... My neighbors doodle at 10 chicken wings today..... They were all in the car and my friend left Lucy (doodle) in the car for a minute while she ran in to drop off laundry. She came right out and realized what happened and took her straight to vet.... Soooooo 3 X-rays later vet said bones were in her belly WHOLE so they induced vomiting to get them out before they passed to the intestines. Vet told her if they pass to intestines it would have meant surgery ..... Idk.... I am no expert on this


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just talked to my daughter who was a vet tech for 7 years. She said with chicken bones you don't want to take a wait and see approach. She would take her right in for xrays.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry this has happened. I know this could go bad, but when I was a kid and we did not know better, we always saved our chicken bones for our dogs! They ate them their entire life without any issues. I hope Sawyer will be okay, keep us updated.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My own feeling is that if even half the dogs who ate cooked chicken bones down the ages had died, the species would now be extinct. Yes, they are high risk; yes I take great care to keep them away from my animals; but on the odd occasion they have nevertheless got hold of them I have opted for watchful waiting. So far, thank Dog, there have been no issues.

Was the carcass roasted or boiled? Simmering for stock softens the bones considerably.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I would love to bike with Ginger but I am afraid I would fall! lol old bones! don't even know if I can still ride a bike!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How is he doing?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I decided to wait through the night, and see how he is this morning. I read online that if they eat bones, feed them some bread to put some padding around the bones. I wasn't around when he ate them but just for future reference if anyone's wondering!
He pooped fine this morning. still acting like himself. Halfway through his business he saw a dog and tried barking and running after it, so he hasn't even "gone" all the way yet but he's definitely not acting any different lol. No blood  I'll still keep an eye on him over the next few days but I think we're good to go!! :adore:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Carley's Mom & fjm....Laughed,then agreed with you both....in the 'olden days' EVERYTHING was saved for the dog's dinner!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

My grandmother fed her toy poodle chicken bones all the time.... He was 18 when he died lol

Anyway ....have you all heard of giving dogs peroxide to make them vomit? I had never heard that before.... Even more bizarre to me is that my neighbors vet gave Lucy peroxide and then put morphine drops in her eyes to start the vomiting ASAP ? Anyone know why or how exactly that works? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Not sure how things are going right now! He's been burping up since I got home from work today, he also vomited twice. His poop is still normal and I had seen pieces of bone or whatever in it so everything is still moving through. There's been no blood but he drank a lot of water a couple minutes before throwing up. 
I found the barf on the floor after work, it was super slimy, and then he just did it again after drinking so it was pretty much all water and some kibble... Should I feed him some rice tonight to help with his tummy, or could this be something related to the bones somehow?
I forgot to mention! Other than the random burping and the 2 barfs, he's acting totally normal, he's playing and running around, not looking or acting sick or anything


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I decided to wait through the night and keep a close eye on him. He seems totally better now  Sticking with rice and wet food for a few days though


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

YAY! Just had the most amazing experience ever!
Took Sawyer to the fair grounds where we ran into a man and his lab. He quickly bent down and attached a leash once he saw us, and Sawyer didn't run up to the dog. After I got closer he did though, and the man was like "He's just a puppy" and I said ya, he's just an idiot (he was trying to play and bouncing around like his crazy self) So I walked by and called him and he came. The man said Well he sure listens a lot better than mine!
I've never heard Sawyer complimented for his listening skills by another person, I was so excited! It was a great feeling being like, he wishes his dog was like mine in this sense. Oh man he's made such progress!
Until we ran into the next dog; a German shepherd who after a couple minutes of playing, he began to hump. The other owners didn't see it though so it doesn't count...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Well done, I look forward to reading more of Sawyer's progress.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Another fantastic trip to the fair grounds! He kept picking up sticks for me to throw, chasing after them and not bringing them back... He's not too great at a complete retrieve 
At the end of the walk another person drove up with their two dogs. Sawyer thought it was fantastic, 2 more friends to play with and ran right up to them in play mode. They weren't too impressed and did their "leave me alone" thing. The sort of bite, growl that doesn't hurt, but it certainly letting him know he's being inappropriate.
I was so thankful for that. No one got hurt and finally a dog puts him in his place. The lady was soo apologetic but I was completely fine with it.
The first time he was ever attacked it terrified him and he couldn't go near dogs for a whole year I think, this time he didn't run away in fear, he just slowed down and tried greeting them a little better. Just need a few more situations like that and he might learn how to act proper around dogs 
Our town is FINALLY doing a petition for an off leash dog park. I don't agree with it for certain people, but I think for the majority of the people interested in it, it would benefit us. I'm curious though... anyone who has been to one, would I even be able to bring Sawyer? He doesn't know how to play right. He does what he thinks is playful biting, and other dogs just get annoyed at him. He enjoys humping random dogs- what happens in these situations? How could I get him used to being around other dogs, without causing any risk to the others? I don't want to be the person who when I walk up, everyone else rolls their eyes and takes their dog home because he's just annoying everyone


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I was so proud of my boy yesterday!
We were on our walk at the fair grounds where he can run off-leash, and he kept looking around. I didn't notice anything but finally decided to see what he was looking at. I look up and about 50 feet away are 2 big moose! I froze, and was like oh crap what is Sawyer going to do?? I started walking faster, and just kept calling him and he left them alone! He kept staring at them probably thinking "what funny looking horses" but he didn't freak out or go up to them or anything!
It totally could have ended badly! (Incase you don't know, moose are significantly more dangerous than bears)


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad you and kids didn't get "moosed"!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

So right! A long time ago I watched an animal documentary where a moose attacked a person on the sidewalk. It was terrifying...glad I don't live in moose country.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So excited again! I was walking the dogs and we came across someone from the dog club I used to go to. The last time she saw Sawyer he was still completely insane around other dogs... Sawyer was loose, and so were hers and he was SO good! I was so proud of him  She seemed shocked... He was behaving better than hers


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is SO good to hear! Just shows what patience and persistance can do - many congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

It's finally biking weather!!! Took Sawyer for a couple mile long runs this week, but today he seemed bummed since I was so focused on Piko, so he made me feel bad and we went for a nice long ride  The best feeling is ten minutes after we get home, he's still panting and exhausted  
I was saying to Sawyer before we left "Should I poop you out?" aha.... I realized how wrong it sounded after, totally was meaning getting him pooped as in tired... oops


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

That's cool! I hope to try Sammi out on the bike soon too.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

My aunt and uncle who live just up the road got a year and a half old golden retriever. Today I took Sawyer to meet her and was curious how it would go. I've never been so proud of him!! (Yeah, I probably have, but still I'm super pleased!)
He was so friendly and didn't get aggressive at all! He was still like the annoying kid in the class, bugging her until she gave him some attention, but it was still such a difference from when we started! I even got to let him loose to run around with her while I sat inside and watched. Ah I'm so proud of my boy!!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Totally gave Sawyer zebra stripes on his ears last night... It looks AWESOME! 
Tried uploading a pic but my stupid computer won't let me


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So good to hear how well your boy is doing ! I took Stella to Lowe's the other day and a man stopped me to say how nice it was to see a "Well trained" dog...lol When we stopped, she sat down , just like she had been trained. NOT it was just plain luck...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So glad to hear he is doing so well. I have been following the thread! What a nice feeling, right?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Holy crap! Today on our walk Sawyer was chasing some ducks and having fun. I heard a splash and thought "oh man! He's even swimming to get them!" And ran to watch since he doesn't normally care for swimming. As soon as I got there I found out it totally wasn't the case... he BROKE through the ice!! (Everythings starting to melt now so I totally didn't even consider there still being ice)
I watched as he tried to pull himself up. SO scary!! I was planning how I'd be able to reach him and thank God he was able to pull himself out because I honestly don't think I would've been able to do anything!
That was a little frightening! And he totally didn't care, he kept running around after and wanted to continue our walk. I tried for a bit but it got windy so we headed back since I thought he'd freeze. Then he looked at the pond again. I swear he was about to go running back on it but I started running ahead and called him so he moved on. Man! that was an eventful walk... We got home and I gave him a warm bath. Now he's still full of energy but I don't think I'm taking him out to run again tonight


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh wow that must have been scary. I'm glad he's okay and that the incident didn't make him scared of the waters.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Wow, I haven't been on pf in forever! Decided I should check back in to post that it was his birthday today though 
We were out hiking yesterday and ran into a beagle. It would NOT stop barking at him and I was concerned about what would happen. Sawyer tried to be friendly, but when that didn't work he actually WALKED AWAY! Just didn't want to be anywhere near that dog. I was SO PROUD of him! :adore: Also, on the way down from the mountain we ran into a woman with 2 kids and a dog. Sawyer ran ahead to them, greeted everyone nicely and then began humping the other dog. The lady was yelling and like GET OFF!! And I was running to try and stop him... Quite embarrassing but also super funny. Only because I noticed the other dog wasn't trying to stop him aha. The poor kids who witnessed it though. The mom was NOT impressed. I think she wanted to yell at me. Really though? They're dogs... it's kind of what they do. Oh man... once we passed them though I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL Too funny! I can envision that happening with my spoo too. Its hard to stop. Tell Sawyer his story made my day.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday Sawyer! It's good to hear that he is now so relaxed - and I'm sure it will be very reassuring to those struggling with similar issues. What a long way you have come together.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

IT TURNS OUT SAWYER IS A REAL POODLE AFTER ALL!!!
I've mentioned he has no interest in playing fetch. Nothing that makes him want to grab something and return it to me but today he had his first swimming lessons!!
Last summer I took him to the creek and he loved to walk in the water, but was not interested in swimming at all-totally creeped him out.
So today I though oh what the heck! We went to our usual place at the fair grounds and I found a stick that was ridiculously large. More like a log. I thought "Hey, let's give it a try" and threw it into the pond. Before it was in the water he had no interest, but as soon as he saw the splash he knew he wanted it!!
Unfortunately there are a ton of weeds in the pond we were at so as he started to walk in he'd get a bit tangled and back out. Luckily the log floated its way over to sort of the edge of the water. He stepped in and reached as far as he could to get it--then got it!
Came bouncing back with the log all proud of himself. If anyone saw us they probably thought we were crazy because I totally went all high pitched "OH MY GOODNESS GOOD BOY SAWYER!!! I'm so proud of you!!!" aha.
So I threw it just along the edge of the pond for a bit so he would just have to step and reach in. Then I slowly started throwing it further out. He'd step in. pause. Think about how he's going out to get it and most of the time he figured how to swim and pull it back! One time when he stepped in he thought he'd jump and grab it. But that led to him realizing he pushed the log further away, and you start to go down if you don't swim. After that time he swam for it. At one point he grabbed it and was holding it unevenly I guess, and since he's still learning the technique of swimming he ended up just spinning in circles. He was getting tired and I was getting worried but he would NOT let go of the log. Finally I walked into the pond to pull the log-which pulled him to shore. He would have rather drowned then let go of that thing! 
I'm so proud of my boy! He's still not super confident in swimming-you could tell every time he paused before starting to get the log... but from the beginning to the end of our trip he was already wayy better! 
I still have no idea why he isn't interested in fetch on land-- but apparently he IS a water retriever! So excited because as he learns, this will be a totally new and really good way to exercise him.
AH I'm so proud of my boy!!! The look on his face when he saw that log splash into the water was awesome!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Sawyer is getting so much more confident in the water! I was so excited to watch him go after the stick. 

We ran into a man with a golden retriever who was also out swimming and the man said "wow, I never would have thought they would like the water!" So I got to explain how they're actually hunting dogs, specifically water retrievers. I felt very proud at that moment haha

Also, I updated his ear-do. I dyed them blue, as well as the zebra stripes so it looks even more awesome


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

More pictures please


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

My stupid computer won't let me!  I have no idea why but it refuses to let me post pictures on here now


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I tried changing my facebook album of his pics to public... Here's the link--maybe that'll work?
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150841880985128.745094.525500127&type=3
Let me know if it doesn't... or if I somehow just made my entire facebook profile public-- I have no problem adding poodle people but don't really want my whole facebook thing open to everyone in the world lol


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

You'll be happy to know -- all I can get to in FB is your photos. Sawyer looks cool with the zebra ears. 

Are you sure your pictures are less that 2000 pixels wide or high? I know with my camera I not only have to save pictures for the web to get them small enough, but I also have to resize the images because they come out of the camera a lot bigger than 2000 pixels wide or high.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Two things today!!
One, Sawyer has a big red bump on his foot 
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/Whats up/IMG_4008-1.jpg
I shaved his feet one day-no bump, but the next day... bump! I'm not sure what caused it, or how to deal with it. I don't want to overreact again and just take him to the vet if it's something simple like polysporin or something... Any ideas what to do?

Also! I took him for a long walk today. On a very un-busy road so only one car passed us. He was so good and I've started working on heeling again. I know it's bad that I stopped, but we just went to the fair grounds and he ran loose because walking down roads were too stressful for him.
Anyway on our way back home we had to turn onto our street and two cars drove by- neighbours. Both of them saw him put into a sit, and start barking and almost lunging and they still offered me huge smiles.
This dog drives my neighbours crazy! He chases people on bikes (If he gets out), Chases all cars through the fields, barks at people... And the neighbours are STILL encouraging me and noticing progress... I can't even explain how grateful I am! We've had two other dogs in the past who chased cars, and growled- eventually we had to put them down (The worst thing is I probably totally could have prevented it, but I was like 10 and we didn't actually know about real proper dog care)... Anyway Sawyer doesn't bite them, but he goes just as or more nuts, but they still are helping me out and encouraging us! I want to put a sign up on our driveway that says "I apologize for my dog"... but I think they get it 
And no, for people worried, I don't let him out all day to just go and do that...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Loved the pond pictures! Good job getting Sawyer as far as you have! Just takes patience I guess!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So took Sawyer to the vet today. He should be okay now but she gave me some steroid ointment and some pills for him to take over the next two weeks!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Can not believe it! He's gone!!! :'(
I had to have him put down this morning because he ate something again and it blocked his intestines and I just didn't have the money for surgery!!! :'( I feel like a disgusting monster. I can't believe this happened, he was doing SO good for so long! They had him on IV fluids for the last couple days and were doing barium xray exam things... Nothing was moving though. Last night he started vomiting again and we ran out of options. I loved him so much and I feel so horrible this happened! I know he isn't in pain anymore which is good but I still feel so disgusted with myself that I let this happen! I miss him so much already


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I haven't been on much but this message flashed across my screen. OMG how sad. I am so so sorry for you. This is so awful. Please don't ever blame yourself. You did what you thought was best and as you say he is out of pain now. 
Big hugs for you from me.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So so sorry for you.............please don't beat yourself up over this, you did what you could and that's all one can ask of themself. You had many good times with Sawyer and we all know how much you loved him................Big big hugs from Molly and Me XOXOXOXO


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh no! This is just gut-wrenching...I am so sorry for your loss and can only imagine what kind of pain you must be feeling right now.  
Your love and care for Sawyer was so evident in the posts you wrote and pictures you shared with us. Please remember that you gave him all that you could out of love and devotion.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't ever blame yourself, you did what you could and he isn't in any pain anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I was so excited to see an update , did not expect to read this... I am so sorry this happened. I agree with the others, don't beat yourself up. Some dogs just do that and it is so hard to catch everything...right now , I know of two other dogs that will eat anything on the floor, panties, socks, hair net... they can't seem to ever keep them out of things. So far both dogs have passed it all, but one of these days, I will hear the same thing about their dog. All these dogs have been male, wonder if there is anything to that? Again, so sorry, sending you a hug.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so very sorry. You are a great puppy mom, and there was nothing you could do to prevent it. However, you did the right thing, he isn't in pain, and while it is horrible for us, it is what is best for them when the time comes. Big hugs, I am so sorry friend!


----------

